# Oscar:D



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

bumpin it up


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hes gorgeous 
glad to see you got back on its sad to see people fall and never wanna get back up


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol he looks like a handful. Very pretty horse!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

what happened ?!?!?!

oscar is looking good =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great facility you're in. I have to agree with the above posts, he does look like a handful. He's a stunner tho eh! looks like a very athletic horse which might explain why he is such a brat to ride. Great riding.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> hes gorgeous
> glad to see you got back on its sad to see people fall and never wanna get back up


thanks
i cannt imagine not getting back on him lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Lol he looks like a handful. Very pretty horse!


lol yeah he was a bit fresh yesterday lol he hadnt been ridden in about a week


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hes a pretty boy! what happened to get you in hospital?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Great facility you're in. I have to agree with the above posts, he does look like a handful. He's a stunner tho eh! looks like a very athletic horse which might explain why he is such a brat to ride. Great riding.


I know im so lucky to have use of it
Yeah he was a bit of a handfull yesterday but he hadnt been ridden in nearly a week and a half lol
yeah hes got so muscley now
thanks


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> hes a pretty boy! what happened to get you in hospital?


 thanks




 read the discription in that


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

some pics from today
btw i know i need to sit up in those pics i was leaning forward A LOTT. lol
i look sooo small in some of these lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Some more


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

wow hes a brat !!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> wow hes a brat !!!


 aw i wouldnt go that far lol
he was just having a good time in the nice weather


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

theres the video from both days


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Some recent pics havnt done much as the weathers been so nice and its too warm too ride indoors and the outdoor is usually used for lessons so just been hacking out and doing hillwork oscars having it handy lol. hoping to enter the county show on sunday but not sure yet

Sorry for my postition over some of the jumps. I had my hand open very wide to get him to land on the right lead as there was about 2 strides to turn after the jump so i didnt want him disunited going round the turn


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

What's happening with all the protesting and unhappiness?


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Although he's a beautiful horse I have to second Roro's question?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Protesting and unhappiness? Hes fresh. Hasnt been doing all that much work and he's full of himself. Hes settled down now


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Were all of the pictures posted here taken on the same day?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

roro said:


> Were all of the pictures posted here taken on the same day?


 no.....


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not going to go further into this since this is the Horse Pictures section.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

roro said:


> I'm not going to go further into this since this is the Horse Pictures section.


 em ok..


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Updated Pics


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

more recent pics


----------

